# CarPro Launch Reflect



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

NEWS FROM CARPRO

Helo everyone

we are very proud to launch here our new polish product , we call it the *REFLECT* - High gloss super finish polish.



After months of testing we are very excited to offer the final version to you!

CarPro Reflect quickly and easily creates an incredible high gloss finish that must be seen to be believed! Comprised of diminishing abrasive technology along with some very special nanotech materials (not found in any other polish), Reflect removes light swirls, holograms, and compound haze while producing a reflective extremely high gloss mirror finish in its place. Best of all Reflect finishes at the highest level in less time than other finishing polishes, wipes off like a dream and doesnt dust!

*Features:*

• Extremely glossy reflective finish
• Wipes off very easy
• No durable fillers: No oils, wax, or silicone's
• No dusting
• Excellent with both Rotary & Dual Action
• Economical: Product goes a very long way

*How to use :*

Shake bottle well before using. Moisten the surface of the selected polishing pad evenly with the paste and apply a small quantity on the surface to be polished.

Lay the polishing pad evenly on the area and start the machine.

Polish the area with a certain pressure until grinding traces or

paint imperfections have been removed.

Remove residual polish with a microfiber cloth and Eraser spray.

Non greasy surface , very Easy to wipe off after final finishing

Non splattering polish and faster working time.

Machine speed Rotary: 800~900 RPM without hand pressure

here are few gloss measure tools done by one of our friends while testing it

before Reflect polish : 91.3 GU



During polishing : 


After Reflect polish ( eraser was used to wipe off oily residues)



Reflect samples were sent already to few of our detailers friends in the UK and we hope to see there feedback very soon .
Reflect is already available at CarPro.UK website and soon through other retailers.

ill be glad to answer any questions,

thank you
Avi


----------

